# moeller easy soft [einfache frage]



## VyRuz (1 November 2005)

hallo,

ich arbeite zur zeit an einer kleinen steuerung für einen schwefelsäure tank. diese entwickle ich an eine moeller 619 mit easy soft 5.11.

mein problem ist folgendes:
wenn ein überlauf oder leckage fehler auftritt soll eine hupe 5min hupen und dann wieder ausgehen. also eine einfache abfallverzögerung.
am eingang wird jedoch ein stetiges signal abgegeben wenn ein fehler auftritt. damit arbeitet die abfallverzögerung nicht korrekt, denn die benötigt einen impuls.
mir ist bewusst das ich einfach nur eine positive flankenerkennung vorschalten muss, nur leider weiss ich nicht wie  :wink:
in der hilfestellung ist beschrieben das es sowas gibt, aber ich kann sie absolut nicht finden.

wenn sich jemand mit dem programm auskennt wär es sehr nett mir mal zu helfen!

danke im vorraus


----------



## Uwe Schröder (1 November 2005)

*einfach - EASY*

Hallo!

Bitte an den Eingang einen Merker nachschalten.
Zweiter merker schaltet ersten ab.
Mit ersten Merker Zeitrelais ansteuern.
fertig   :shock:  :shock: 
 .............___
I1----------M2---M1
.............!
 ............!--------M2

M1----------------TT1

mfG. Uwe Schröder


----------



## VyRuz (1 November 2005)

danke, das hilft mir weiter. ich hab verzweifelt nach einer fertigen funktion gesucht (komischerweise gibt es die in meinem handbuch ???).


----------



## MRT (1 November 2005)

Hallo!

Du kannst es auch mit einer positiven Flanke machen!


----------



## VyRuz (2 November 2005)

die find ich ja nicht   
das war ja auch meine frage wo ich die einstellen kann :wink:


----------



## MRT (2 November 2005)

Hallo!

Bei der Logo ist das Symbol für eine positive Flanke ein Kästchen mit dem UND Zeichen und dahinter ist ein Pfeil nach Oben und für neg. Flanken geht der Pfeil nach unten, such mal nach so einen Symbol!


----------



## VyRuz (2 November 2005)

hallo,

gibts nicht, sonst würde ich ja net fragen.

aber ist eh egal, ich hab das problem gelöst indem ich die abfallszeit als impulsformend angegeben hab. klappt auch wunderbar  :wink: 

nochmals danke für eure antworten!


----------



## Anonymous (2 November 2005)

Hallo!

Wenn das Signal immer für 5 min ertönen soll egal ob der Eingang noch gesetzt ist oder nicht stell das Zeitglied doch einfach auf Impulsformend.

Gruss
Christoph


----------



## Anonymous (2 November 2005)

Uuuups!
  Nicht zuende gelesen


----------

